

Google Replaces Tele Atlas with Street View Data in US - drp
http://blumenthals.com/blog/2009/10/12/google-replaces-tele-atlas-data-in-us-with-google-data/

======
wglb
Good article showing improved google maps data. Also linked articles tell of
google improving responses to "Report a problem" are often resolved within one
day, rather than six to eight months with tele atlas service.

I just reported a map error to google and let's see how long it takes.

~~~
cagey
Me too. Been flailing away at TeleAtlas for 10 months now with no results.
Just last week I got my County GIS Dept to directly contact a live body at
TeleAtlas.

We'll see how fast Google's turnaround is!

------
elblanco
Good, the new data is new enough I can actually find my house now.

